
Show HN: Build Docker Webapps in Minutes - zubairq
http://yazz.com
======
zubairq
Yazz lets you build Docker webapps with a drag and drop builder. The main use
case is when you want to create quick internal tools on your Docker/Kubernetes
network. It is open source and build with NodeJS. Any questions, let us know.

